# 1987 diamond back hot streak



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2019)

This looks awesome. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-1987-diamond-back-hot-streak/6856877827.html


----------



## dave429 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks Clean.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 8, 2019)

Are you all over that? Look's super clean!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 8, 2019)

Nah it's a nice bike but not what I am currently looking for. I'm sure it wasn't cheap. Looks like post now deleted.


----------

